# Best Dyno Gain



## wutanga13x (Jan 22, 2008)

im curious which exhaust has the best dyno gain.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

wutanga13x said:


> im curious which exhaust has the best dyno gain.


SLP is very unrestricted exhaust, thats also why it is so loud, has shotgun race resonators, I know a couple people running it on there cars and are very happy with it, I also have it on my car


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

You're not going to gain much from either... 5-8RWHP. Just pick the one you like the sound of the most.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I can't speak for the GTO, but I had the SLP LM installed on my T/A. I swear, it felt like a big boost in power, but I wasn't smart enough to get it dyno'd before the install. I started beating up on WS6's and SS Camaro's afterward.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*FLowmaster Baby!!!!*

Well, from my seat of the pants Dyno, I'd have to say flowmaster!! :lol: I just love the sound of the new Flowmaster Super 44's !!!! Ofcourse I made my pick without any factual information. Gotta vote for who you love!!!!:willy:


----------



## 06GTO60 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well I agree about go with what you think sounds best... I like it loud!!! That could be why I have the Loudmouth 1's come'n on monday!!! Can't wait to get them installed and on the road!!!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Dude - You will love them, go for the SLP LT's when you can too. One thing; the bend near the Dif. on the passenger side is sometimes not severe enough, I had some rattle at idle when warm. Two options, have the bend heated and made more aggressive, or throw a hose clamp and hi-temp hose around the bend. Guess you could leave it alone, but it will drive you nuts...:cheers:cool




06GTO60 said:


> Well I agree about go with what you think sounds best... I like it loud!!! That could be why I have the Loudmouth 1's come'n on monday!!! Can't wait to get them installed and on the road!!!


----------



## collegeGTOkid (Mar 3, 2008)

sweet man no one really has the 44's yet... but i listened to your clip and its even better than the super 40's and sounds badass man!



NJgoat said:


> Well, from my seat of the pants Dyno, I'd have to say flowmaster!! :lol: I just love the sound of the new Flowmaster Super 44's !!!! Ofcourse I made my pick without any factual information. Gotta vote for who you love!!!!:willy:


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Wish they made Cherry Bombs for the GTO


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

collegeGTOkid said:


> sweet man no one really has the 44's yet... but i listened to your clip and its even better than the super 40's and sounds badass man!


Yea do a search for Flowmaster Super 44's and two of my post should show up with several video sound clips


----------



## David Legan (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm a newbie. What kind of HP can you get from exhaust, chip, and K&N on a 2004? Anybody got any real numbers?


----------

